# Paul Maillardet et fils (montre de poche)



## ILW (Mar 31, 2014)

Je viens de trouver (de me confirmer) que mon vieux montre de poche est Français.
Paul Maillardet et fils, le calibre Ultra 41 (désolé si la qualité des photos est mauvaise):


----------



## Leopal (Dec 18, 2013)

Des horlogers français... d'origine suisse! Avec probablement eux-mêmes des ancètres français, peut-être des protestants fuyants les guerres de religion. 

Il y a une page wiki sur Ultra, marque fondée par lui en 1949: https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultra_(entreprise)


----------

